# Grulla tail question



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah I think it's just a trait. I've seen lots of horses with that. Unless he has chunks of hair missing in places


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

No it's evenly spread. I've put mtg on it and everything. I don't mind it if it's just a trait, but I didn't want to be thinking it was a trait if it wasn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

The top of Cinny's tail has shorter hairs too.. about 1-2 inches and they occasionally fuzz up. I've had a couple of quarter horses that have this at the top and I've always thought it was just normal.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Ill take some pictures tonight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Is it possible to post a picture from my phone on here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah I'd say its just a trait then. I know a few horses like that


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Great. I'm going with that. Totally took a picture of my horses butt and emailed it to myself, but I dont know how to put it on here. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, Beau my AQHA gelding has those also. Some horses just do that I think.

You can't see it too great in this picture but I think this might be what you're referring to:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

OH, that's normal... I think about 75% of horses tails are like that at the top... as I said before. Just some smooth down easier than others


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah. His fuzz just needs a little tlc I suppose 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Sometimes when it's really dry and staticky out, Cinny's poofs out on top so that he looks like there is a miniature troll doll tied to the top of his tail  And his forelock usually joins in as well


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

here's his tail


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

My mare's tail looks nearly identical! Spring, summer, fall or winter, it makes no difference in how her tail looks. I've never EVER seen her rubbing, like you said she is always UTD on deworming and has always been healthy. I just thought she had to be rubbing in the middle of the night, being miss sneaky pants! It never occurred to me that genetics could play a role! 

Here is her tail:


----------



## malloryatsfa (May 22, 2012)

My grulla's tail does the exact same thing. I though it was since he's just a 2y/o but if it a grulla thing, that makes sense!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Totally normal. It's a grulla thing. They tend to have more coarse, short guard hairs at the top of the tail. We've had 7 or 8 grullas over the years and they all had much more of them than any other color with the exception of the red dun mare I had as a teen.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea my grulla has the same thing, but shes a grulla going grey. And im not so sure it's so much a grulla thing as it is a dun thing. I noticed at least one horse on here was a dun, and i know another dun who has it too


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe it's a lineback thing then. Primitive markings = more course guard hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

yeahh maybe


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Walter has a fuzzy tail too. The top is all fuzzy and thicker, and the bottom is nice haha. He does not rub his bum, and he is up to date on worming.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Is he a chestnut appy? he looks like it


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Is he a chestnut appy? he looks like it


Yes he is, and currently roaning as well.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

xxdanioo said:


> Yes he is, and currently roaning as well.


 Ohh that's cool


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Sooo.... Thought it might be fair to let you guys know that I busted gorilla rubbing his tail... He's current on his dewormer, but I guess they can still have worms? Or he's just a Stinkin tail rubber. I'll have to dig deeper...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

make sure his butt is clean. Sometimes they are messy and start to itch. Or he may have dry skin


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

TimWhit91 said:


> make sure his butt is clean. Sometimes they are messy and start to itch. Or he may have dry skin


Thanks! Will absolutely check that out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

And maybe look through his tail bone, I just did that with my boys, and found a million wood ticks  they were crazy itchy and made all kinds of hilarious faces.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Lins said:


> And maybe look through his tail bone, I just did that with my boys, and found a million wood ticks  they were crazy itchy and made all kinds of hilarious faces.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Will do ASAP! Glad I spoke up. Thank you guys very much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
Man, I feel guilty I didn't think of the ticks before. I checked his mane, and brushed his tail, but didn't even think to check his tailbone...


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

katbalu said:


> Will do ASAP! Glad I spoke up. Thank you guys very much!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> Man, I feel guilty I didn't think of the ticks before. I checked his mane, and brushed his tail, but didn't even think to check his tailbone...


 
Don't feel bad, I probably would have doen the same thing. When I had horses and would ride them through tall grass, I would check them all over. But, I don't think I ever checked under their tail, or anything. Just simply brushed out the tail. Shame on me.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

No ticks, clean butt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Have you cleaned her teats recently? They will rub their tails when their teats/sheath is itchy due to being dirty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Sheath. Will check tomorrow  thx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, I thought it was a Mustang thing (my horse has the classic "broom tail") with the short, coarse hairs. I have found that using MTG on his mane and tail weekly really moistens and softens the hairs. They don't grow any longer but they lay smoother!


----------

